# For Guys: Would you rather be overweight or underweight



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Would you rather be overweight or underweight? I won't specify how much overweight or underweight, but just in general, which would you prefer?


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

Underweight, I already am (slightly so) and it doesn't bother me much.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I'd rather be underweight. It doesn't seem to have as much of a stigma (by far) as overweightness does.


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

*UNDERWEIGHT* BTW, Skinny girls are delicious.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

overweight, but not obese.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Underweight, like I am now. It'd be easier for me to put weight on (if I tried) than it would be to lose weight, given how lazy I am. And I look normal with clothes on, if a little on the skinny side, whereas if I was overweight it'd be impossible to hide it.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I'd rather be underweight. I felt really self-conscious and uncomfortable when 
I was overweight.


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

Overweight. Been made fun of throughout my entire life for being skinny.

I suppose I am not technically underweight, but I often feel like I am. It is damn near impossible for me to gain any weight at all (no matter how much I eat/workout).

If I was overweight I'd work my *** off and turn that fat into muscle


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Underweight - being overweight is hard on the body.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

friggin' mouse. I meant to click underweight.


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

Sabreth said:


> Overweight. Been made fun of throughout my entire life for being skinny.
> 
> I suppose I am not technically underweight, but I often feel like I am. It is damn near impossible for me to gain any weight at all (no matter how much I eat/workout).
> 
> If I was overweight I'd work my *** off and turn that fat into muscle


It's interesting because we want the opposite of what we are. Like, you'd probably love to be my size and I'd love to be skinny like you.  It's weird like that. 
We aren't satisfied with what we look like.


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

I think both underweight guys and overweight guys are equally unattractive to women, and both will be ridiculed, but underweight guys tend to have fewer health issues and more energy. I was really underweight at one point, but I changed that.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

underweight. society doesnt like overweight people


----------



## PolarBear (Jun 23, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> Underweight - being overweight is hard on the body.


Being underweight can be just as hard, but in a different way. It all depends by how much.

Personally, I'd love to be underweight. I have been overweight my entire life and have always struggled with it. I'd really like to know how it would feel to be 100 pounds lighter.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

Overweight guys are still seen as masculine, not as Hank Hill says "twig boys".


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

nubly said:


> society doesn't like overweight people


That's changing. Being overweight is now seen as average, since it literally is average in a nation where 40% of adults are either overweight or obese.

And I seem to recall statistics from one state where a whopping 44% of the kids were *obese* (I emphasize that since I don't mean merely overweight, but a BMI of 30+). How the hell do they decide on the playground who the fat one is so they can tease them?:stu I was picked on endlessly at as the fat kid, but back decades ago being fat actually made you stand out from the crowd; now most of the crowd is fat and me from 1985 would be nothing out of the ordinary on a 2009 playground.


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

Sabreth said:


> If I was overweight I'd work my *** off and turn that fat into muscle


From what I understand, that's not quite how it works. Fat doesn't turn into muscle when you work out. Instead, it's always a at least two step process. If you're overweight, you work on cutting the fat while building a little muscle, then work on bulking up to build muscle while gaining a little fat, then cut the remaining fat (and end up losing a bit of muscle). If you're underweight, you have to bulk up to build muscle while gaining fat, then cut the fat (and end up losing a bit of muscle). Both overweight and underweight people have to take time to do it depending on how overweight or underweight they are.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Underweight, but not a lot under.


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

ive met too many jealous no character overweight and underweight men to give a ****. im light heavyweight in size and in good shape and always will be. yay me.


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

I guess it isn't surprising that most would prefer to be underweight.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Simply put I would rather have the challenge of gaining weight than losing it if that's the choice presented


----------



## tiberius (Feb 9, 2007)

Overweight as long as it's mostly muscle and not fat.


----------



## Dipper (Jul 15, 2007)

Overweight (slightly). So that I could build more muscle.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Under. Then I could eat all the pizza I want without worry.


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

Overweight. It's easier to lose weight than gain weight(It's very difficult to gain weight if you are underweight).


----------



## N3XT2NON3 (Aug 10, 2009)

overweight


i hate being this damn thin...


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I'd rather be underweight.

Right now I'm normal, though on the thin side -- I'm 187cm (6'1.5") and I weigh 72kg (159 pounds). I think it's mainly because I do so much running.

I wouldn't want to be overweight though, because that would really slow me down on the track and in football games -- The two main reasons why i'm so fast is because I'm not that heavy, and because my legs are quite long - even with proportion to the rest of my body.


----------



## xyzhousexyz (Jun 21, 2009)

Overweight, because ideally Id be overweight but because of muscle not fat. *FLEX*


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

I'm at the most sickeningly obese weight I've ever been in my life, yet still I'd prefer over to under.


----------

